# Loft Question



## Toddy Z (May 2, 2008)

How big should a loft for 2 pigeons be? How many perches would be best to have?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

something like this may be fine, i think it is 6 ft, but if you have two and they are oppisite sex you will have more on your hands if allowed to hatch the eggs. and you will run out of room. you can modify this and not have a floor separating the two floors. perches? ...well 4 would work.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Go with 12 cubic feet of air space, per Pigeon, and you will be in good shape. If you are going to eventually have 20 pigeons, make sure and supply enough room for them.
6'x6'x6'= 216 cf. devide by 12 = 18 Pigeons, at the most, in that cage, loft.
If you can supply more room, the better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is always best to build the size coop for the pigeons you may eventually have, never build a coop for the birds you start with, always build BIGGER!


----------

